# Julie's Kitchen



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been working on my kitchen for over a year. This included doing all the cabinet doors in pine. They are done with a Freud horizontal panel bit set. I also did the tiling myself, and my husband and I painted and put in new laminate floors. I'm looking for my "before" photos so you can see a comparison... they are in this messy computer room somewhere  

~Julie~


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Julie really nice job. I Love working with pine. I also like the way pine ages and gets that rustic texture after time. Also I like the color tile for your back splash The way you made the pattern in the three different colors. Really like the green color for your counter top. But you definately did a great job with the whole project. Really got you money's worth from the raised panel bit with all the raised panels.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work Julie! 

I really like the cozy warm mood that pine cabinets create in a kitchen... 

Greg


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Julie's work!*



Julie said:


> I have been working on my kitchen for over a year. This included doing all the cabinet doors in pine. They are done with a Freud horizontal panel bit set. I also did the tiling myself, and my husband and I painted and put in new laminate floors. I'm looking for my "before" photos so you can see a comparison... they are in this messy computer room somewhere
> 
> ~Julie~


Nice looking work for a girrrlll.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, nice work on all! Beautiful cabs and great looking kitchen. I am remodelling our kitchen but not building the cabinets. Not enough room for that!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Nice looking work for a girrrlll. "

DAVE, what do you mean for a girl? If I could do work like that I wouldn't have spent $AU20,000 about two years ago which did not include major appliances. Beautifully done Julie.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Julie, ignore all those MCP's (male chauvinist persons), that's a great job! Now you've spent a year getting finishing the kitchen, how about finally cooking your old man a decent meal...?!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Julie,

What and outstanding and beautiful job! I know you have to be proud of that one for sure.

We have been talking of doing our kitchen, maybe I should just hire you to come do it


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice looking work for a girrrlll.


Be careful about that - girl - business --

Remember -
- it was a Shaker lass who - if not the inventor - was certainly one of the pioneers and early proponents of the *circular *saw blade we know and love on everything from giant buzz-saws to hand held 'Skil' saws. And of course our beloved - table saws.

Story has it she was sitting at her spinning wheel watching her 'stronger and wiser' brethren waste half their effort pushing and pulling on straight saws -
When she when she realized and later demonstrated the time and effort that could be saved by using a round blade powered by a treadle -- just like her spinning wheel.

And - yes -- I know you were kidding --
But I couldnt resist pointing that out.
Woodcraft so often gets misidentified as a 'man's hobby' -
It's good to be reminded there are ladies out there who could leave us all standing in a cloud of sawdust ----
Well - except that they would be smart enough to use a good dust collector.


Julie --
Beautiful work --
I too love the look of pine and applaude your selection of it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Julie said:


> I have been working on my kitchen for over a year. This included doing all the cabinet doors in pine. They are done with a Freud horizontal panel bit set. I also did the tiling myself, and my husband and I painted and put in new laminate floors. I'm looking for my "before" photos so you can see a comparison... they are in this messy computer room somewhere
> 
> ~Julie~


Hi Julie!

Glad you finally finished it! I'm the same way... not in any major HURRY... and I'm a male!  

You're doing good... Keep it up!

Thank you for showing us your beautiful work!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Cowboy, yes I was kidding, hoping to get a rise out of Julie but being the fine lady she is = nothing. She does beautiful work and you should see where she works out of.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nicely done Julie. Now that the kitchen is finished whats next?


----------

